# Selectable dumbbells



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking for a set of selectable dumbbells up to 25kg each. Don't want to spend more than £200. Any thought on either of these two?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2391054.htm

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Selectable-Dumbbells-Fully-Adjustable-Dumbbell-Power-Set-50kg-Free-Weight-Block-/180800819835


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

25k I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I have fixed rubber dumbbells from 25kg to 45kg, but I need some lower weights and it seems a waste of space to get fixed ones down to 10kg, and I've had enough of changing plates on my dumbbell handles.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Already answered.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I of then thought about them but I have big reservations about the durability of them over the years, what with dropping on the floor etc. Less moving parts the better

Also people always reviews these thing after one use. Lets see the reviews in a year or two. If it breaks the whole lot are out.


----------

